# Does my bike really weighs 8.1 kg?



## Jared (Jun 24, 2005)

I have a Scott speedster S1 which weighs in at 8.1 kg . Or so they say at the website. I paid $2000++ for it . Does my bike really weighs at 8.1kg? I thought it would be much heavier for that kind of money.And after looking at the weights of some full carbon scott bikes i realized that the weight difference between those bikes and my bike is only about 1kg or so , but the price difference is BIG. Why? Is it because of the components?Obviously a carbon frame would be lighter than a AL frame, but if the weight difference is only 1kg, is it really worth it to buy a carbon frame?


----------



## harlond (May 30, 2005)

*What does the scale say?*

How else to know?


----------



## Jared (Jun 24, 2005)

harlond said:


> How else to know?


Sorry i don't have a scale , thats why i went to the website.


----------



## harlond (May 30, 2005)

*OK, but*

Manufacturer's published weights are not always accurate, frame weights vary by size, someone else's bike might have different components, and for these and other reasons, even if they have the same bike (and I don't), it probably won't weigh the same as yours, though it might be a reasonable approximation, and that might be all you want. If you want more, as someone else here once suggested, take it the post office and weigh it on their scale if possible.

As to the price differential, the lighter you get, the higher the cost per gram shaved. There is an entire website devoted to frame and component weights that you might find helpful and which may indicate the reasons for the weight difference between your bike and the more expensive bike:

http://weightweenies.starbike.com/

You will also find many discussions on what weight savings justifies what expenditure.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Jared said:


> I have a Scott speedster S1 which weighs in at 8.1 kg . Or so they say at the website. I paid $2000++ for it . Does my bike really weighs at 8.1kg? I thought it would be much heavier for that kind of money.And after looking at the weights of some full carbon scott bikes i realized that the weight difference between those bikes and my bike is only about 1kg or so , but the price difference is BIG. Why? Is it because of the components?Obviously a carbon frame would be lighter than a AL frame, but if the weight difference is only 1kg, is it really worth it to buy a carbon frame?


8.1 KG is 17.9lb. Who knows what size Scott uses for their weights. It doesn't include pedals, bottle cage, etc.... Your bike is probably close to 19lbs.


----------



## Jared (Jun 24, 2005)

So is my bike weight more or less 8kg assuming that 8.1kg is the smallest frame ? (I have all the same components but my frame size is 52cm)http://www.scottusa.com/product.php?UID=6238


----------



## MikeBiker (Mar 9, 2003)

Most bike shops have a scale. Take your bike in and weigh it.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

*c'mon, take the initiative here...*



Jared said:


> So is my bike weight more or less 8kg assuming that 8.1kg is the smallest frame ? (I have all the same components but my frame size is 52cm)http://www.scottusa.com/product.php?UID=6238


go and weigh the thing yourself somewhere...doesn't someone you know have a bathroom scale? jeeeez, it's not that hard.


----------



## vonteity (Feb 13, 2005)

cxwrench said:


> go and weigh the thing yourself somewhere...doesn't someone you know have a bathroom scale? jeeeez, it's not that hard.


A bit snippy today, are we?


----------



## benInMA (Jan 22, 2004)

To answer your question the actual answer is "no".

The 2lbs of bike weight really doesn't matter, and it is all just marketing so they can sell very expensive bikes to people who are suckers.

Ok yah if you are racing Mt. Washington this weekend 2lbs might affect your time by about 1 minute.

First eliminate fat from your body, then worry about the bike. First worry about getting your fit exactly right for maximum power, then worry about the bike's weight.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

*yes dear...*



vonteity said:


> A bit snippy today, are we?


seems ben is in the same mood as me, though...
you should know me well enough to know that i can't take it when someone doesn't have the initiative to conquer a simple task like weighing their own bike w/o asking a bunch of people on a forum whom he's never met and who've never seen his bike how much THEY think it weighs...sorry, i'm done now...


----------



## vonteity (Feb 13, 2005)

cxwrench said:


> seems ben is in the same mood as me, though...
> you should know me well enough to know that i can't take it when someone doesn't have the initiative to conquer a simple task like weighing their own bike w/o asking a bunch of people on a forum whom he's never met and who've never seen his bike how much THEY think it weighs...sorry, i'm done now...


Hey, how much do you think my big chainring weighs? I'm not really sure, but I think it's a 52. It's probably Dura-Ace, but it could be Campy. Does that matter?  

Okay, okay...!


----------



## Lumbergh (Aug 19, 2005)

vonteity said:


> Hey, how much do you think my big chainring weighs? I'm not really sure, but I think it's a 52. It's probably Dura-Ace, but it could be Campy. Does that matter?
> Okay, okay...!


Using my telepathic powers, I believe the correct answer is: 

elephant


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

*hey, your new*



vonteity said:


> Hey, how much do you think my big chainring weighs? I'm not really sure, but I think it's a 52. It's probably Dura-Ace, but it could be Campy. Does that matter?
> 
> Okay, okay...!


avatar is definitely better than that sandwich...


----------



## wzq622 (Aug 3, 2004)

Lumbergh said:


> Using my telepathic powers, I believe the correct answer is:
> 
> elephant



'i want those TPS reports...and dont forget the cover page.


----------



## poshscot (Dec 14, 2004)

benInMA said:


> The 2lbs of bike weight really doesn't matter, and it is all just marketing so they can sell very expensive bikes to people who are suckers.


i dont drive a ferrari just so i can drive at 180mph. 

i dont ride a sub 15lb bike just because it will only knock 2 seconds off my time.

i ride a super light bike for the same reasons i drive a super fast car - because it makes me feel good even if i aint going that fast.


----------



## Jared (Jun 24, 2005)

Hey guys , sorry for asking a stupid question , just wanna know if its true. I weighed the bike by the way , it weighs at 7.9 kg. Adding me it weighs at about 63kg. Thats pretty light.


----------



## Jared (Jun 24, 2005)

cxwrench said:


> seems ben is in the same mood as me, though...
> you should know me well enough to know that i can't take it when someone doesn't have the initiative to conquer a simple task like weighing their own bike w/o asking a bunch of people on a forum whom he's never met and who've never seen his bike how much THEY think it weighs...sorry, i'm done now...


Hey sorry about pissing you off.I did not phrase my question right. What i wanted to know is if the bike weights on the manufactuers sites are accurate or not , even if i weighed my bike in the first place , i would still ask this question.


----------

